# Enough politics....



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone been out fishing yet???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NOPE!!!! Still tryin to get out.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe in May I will go to SH and hope for some big Stripers.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey park, drop me a line when you're coming down. Be glad to fish with ya.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Any action at IBSP yet or is the water still too cold? I'll be making more trips there since I started Saltwater fly fishing. That is one sweet beach and bay area! 

Sandcrab


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That I don't know Sandcrab. I do know that Striper and Black Drum (pups) have been caught in the surf down my way.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

People are lining up along the jetty at the ferry, Catching strips on outgoing tide using bomber lures. Purple seems to be a popular color. get there early as I said there were at least 50 i could see on rocks and the surf

Good luck

Danny


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dannygto said:


> People are lining up along the jetty at the ferry, Catching strips on outgoing tide using bomber lures. Purple seems to be a popular color. get there early as I said there were at least 50 i could see on rocks and the surf
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Danny


And black............


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

got 6 2 released. Last night was 36" 17# on Clam- Delaware Bay beach


----------

